# Easiest home made vape ever



## thc is good for me (Jan 24, 2008)

Bad idea It will give you lung cancer in 2 seconds flat!


----------



## thc is good for me (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok the first hit went great but i have some advice DO NOT and i repeat DO NOT put the straw too close i sucked my ganja in my mouth. Well live and learn.


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello,

Quick you might want to put a patent on that. You got a gold mine.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 24, 2008)

Breathing aluminium vape into your lungs will stop bronchitis?, glad its your lungs and not mine.


----------



## berserker (Jan 24, 2008)

> i have some advice DO NOT and i repeat DO NOT put the straw too close i sucked my ganja in my mouth.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## thc is good for me (Jan 24, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Breathing aluminium vape into your lungs will stop bronchitis?, glad its your lungs and not mine.


 

Foil doesnt vape from a lighter bieng under it for 2 seconds. havnt you seen people cook with it.


----------



## JeSus (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice idea ^_^

And btw, please dont let this thread get out of hand. be happy


----------



## Il Stugots (Jan 25, 2008)

awesome bro i gotta remember to try it next time


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 25, 2008)

hey... here's an idea... rather than mess around with tin foil that WILL burn up and create toxic fumes... why not just use a spoon?

Gee... why didn't I think of that???  :spit:


----------



## fulltimes (Jan 25, 2008)

i dunno if thats working man, you're probably just s.ucking in the bit of smoke where the tin foil is burning the weed.. an actual vape heats up the bud to just over 400 degrees where the thc is activated.. maybe if you wrapped a bud up in tin foil and heated it for a bit it would work.. hell i dunno and i'm not about to try

if you need to get stoned in a hurry and you're sick, make some pot milk.  yup thats right, milk.  you need to use at least homo milk, the fattier the better.  just bring it to a boil, throw some bud in for 15 mins, and drink the sweet sweet moo juice!  get's you fluffy and huggable!


----------



## thc is good for me (Jan 25, 2008)

How do you strain the bud out of the milk


To the spoon guy i am going to try with a spoon right now and see if it works id think it would take forever to heat up

Foil  doesnt burn that fast. I held a lighter under the foil when there was no bud on the foil for like 10 seconds and there was still no smoke from the foil


----------



## thc is good for me (Jan 25, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> hey... here's an idea... rather than mess around with tin foil that WILL burn up and create toxic fumes... why not just use a spoon?
> 
> Gee... why didn't I think of that???  :spit:


 
So the spoon idea is a no go unless you have really thin spoons maybe. I held the lighter under the spoon for 45 seconds still no smoke i dont feel safe keeping the lighter lit any longer

Foil doesnt burn that fast. I held a lighter under the foil when there was no bud on the foil for like 10 seconds and there was still no smoke or melting from the foil. It only takes like 2 seconds of lighting the lighter to vape the bud


----------



## Mutt (Jan 25, 2008)

There's a vid on youtube for using a lightbulb as a vaporizor. Works pretty good. and your not messing around with aluminum. Which is PROVEN not to be good to smoke outa.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 25, 2008)

ok...here a bit of info for ya, thc...

first of all, I should have mentioned that a regular lighter will not work to heat the spoon to a usefull temp. you need to use something like a small propane torch such as one used by plumbers - they r cheap.

now... when you use the torch to heat up ANY material, whatever is covering that material has a possibility of being burned off, so you HAVE to heat the material (the spoon here) to an extreme FIRST to burn off anything that you don't want to be inhaling. just hold the spoon with pliers or something and heat that puppy up to red hot. you will see smoke coming off the spoon when you first do this. repeat the process until you no longer see harmful vapors resulting. now the spoon will be safer to use.

with the mini propane torch, you will now be able to use your ghetto vap.

using your aluminum foil, you WILL give yourself some serious probs.


----------



## headband (Jan 25, 2008)

this is how i smoke hash oil. I heat up a spoon either with my blow torch, which i bought just to do this, or the stove which i use to do. I have a broken bong where theres no bottom, just the chamber part of the bong. I heat the spoon till its red, drop a droplett of oil onto the spoon with the bong right over the spoon. the smoke goes right up the tube with a little inhalation so the smoke wont billow out the bottom when it milks up..
 hash oil bong loads:hubba: but im sure you can drop bud on the spoon instead of oil, use another spoon to press the buds against the spoon, like hot knives, but hot spoons


----------



## fulltimes (Jan 25, 2008)

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> How do you strain the bud out of the milk



just like you do with butter.. use a coffee filter or cheese cloth
throw in some chocolate syrup and have some pot chocolate!
that sweet sweet moo juice will definetly get you fluffy and huggable LOL


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 25, 2008)

do what i always do sick or not just whip out the steel hash pipe and plunk in you nug and toke away. nice thing is you can alcohol clean the end with a wipe or cotton swab/ball and not have to worry about passing it on.


----------



## thc is good for me (Jan 25, 2008)

OK I really doubt that me holding a lighter under foil for 2 seconds will give me serious problems it wont. I hardly ever smoke off of foil i just happend to that one time.

People cook with foil under 450 deg heat for like 3 hours i understand i lighter is hotter than that but 2 secs is not going to melt the foil.


----------



## headband (Jan 25, 2008)

thats not what hes saying, when you light the tin foil and inhale the smoke, the smoke isnt pure marijuana smoke, theres traces hot ions which smoke off the aluminum foil. When you bake with tin foil you arnt inhaling the smoke in the oven. You just eat the food cooked underneath the foil. The ions that come off the heated foil iss bad. Go buy a $5 pull stem bowl at your headshop, then drill a hole into a bottle and use that, as long as what ever your buds in is glass.


----------



## thc is good for me (Jan 25, 2008)

The reason i used foil is because it was 230 am i was using what i had and i didnt want to get all the **** out of a light bulb.

I think i will try the pot milk idea next time


----------



## thc is good for me (Jan 25, 2008)

So i made the pot milk and drank it about 10 seconds ago i put 1 gram in the milk and let it low boil for 15 minutes

WILL IT WORK ? I hope so


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 26, 2008)

hey man... go ahead and smoke some more aluminum foil to yer heart's content... the world needs less unintelligent people in it... I just hope you don't breed and create some more not-too-smart people before you go killing yourself.


----------



## thc is good for me (Jan 26, 2008)

I know i am killing myself by lighting a lighter under foil for 2 seconds like 4 times. I know that some of the tinfoil burns when you do that but not enough to effect me in any way. Its not like i am going to start smoking off of tinfoil.

It was just an idea i didnt put any thought into it. I understand it wasnt the best idea. But there is no need to be so rude vancouver guy


----------



## thc is good for me (Jan 26, 2008)

About the pot milk i give it a 7/10 im high but it was too much work. 

I made chocolatepotmilk!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 26, 2008)

I'M being rude? ? ?... ahem... I seem to remember a post BY YOU... before a mod deleted it... with something along the lines of... "...don't talk about something you know nothing about..." or something to that effect... in which you got upset at someone for trying to WARN YOU OFF OF KILLING YOURSELF.

anything else you'd like to discuss???


----------



## thc is good for me (Jan 26, 2008)

I would delete this post if i could. But i am going to say it agian holding a lighter under tinfoil for 2 seconds is not going to burn enough tin foil to affect you. Maybe it would if i did this on a regular basis but it was i one time thing.

Have you ever seen a hookah you put hot coals on top of foil lots of people do that and the coals are on the foil like 20 min. I know the coals are not as hot as butain from a lighter but they are very hot.

I agree that my comment from earlier was rude and i am bieng a bit of a hypocrite by saying you are rude. Regardless your comment was rude not like it matters. I just thought it was unnecessary.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 26, 2008)

hey man(or woman)... I don't mean to seem like an a__... I just am, and there is nothing that I can do about it. I just wanted you to realize that you were shooting people down that were mearly looking out for your best interest... just as I was... I got nothing against you... unless u give me reason to... but, anyways... just don't go using aluminum foil to make a vape, or pipe, for that matter... if you think what I'm, and other people have been, telling u is B S... do this little experiment... go turn one of the stove-top elements onto high... wait until it is red hot, then drop a sheet of aluminum foil on top of it... what do u think all the smoke that suddenly appears is???

just please... don't go smoking no more foil, ok?


----------



## thc is good for me (Jan 26, 2008)

LOL this is a hot thread and it has no usefull info in it except dont smoke foil.


----------



## stoneybologne (Jan 26, 2008)

what are you guys freebasing trees?


----------



## alwayshighonline (Nov 7, 2008)

hell i usually just roll the **** up and smoke it, however i do know that sometimes thats just not enough. sometimes you need to step it up a notch. but no matter how you do it, it is still only herb. so never feel like a dope-fiend. there are a lot of other things that can do more harm.


----------

